# Is there any right way to ask a mod for a name change?



## Necoconeco (Oct 14, 2010)

I just finished an anime and I found the perfect name, How or who do I ask for name changing help?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2010)

There was a thread for name change requests, but they are no longer changing usernames.

Good day sir.


----------



## Necoconeco (Oct 14, 2010)

That is impossible. Theres no way that can be right.


----------



## Bluelaserman (Oct 14, 2010)

Delete, and recreate. Its simple.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 14, 2010)

Necoconeco said:
			
		

> That is impossible. Theres no way that can be right.



Sure it can. They closed the thread due to the overload and nonsense. These days, they seldomly change a username for someone.


----------



## pocchama1996 (Oct 14, 2010)

You only have 24 posts i think you could just delete and make anew


----------



## Raiser (Oct 14, 2010)

Necoconeco said:
			
		

> That is impossible. Theres no way that can be right.


Wow, you are one unreasonable guy aren't you.
What's impossible about it? What's not right about it?

Re-create. Stop crying. Problem solved.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 14, 2010)

had to fight for my name change just a month ago and you can see how long ive been here...

you? Well, let's just say Shaq has a better chance at making a freethrow, then you getting a name change.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 14, 2010)

Advising deletion and recreating is pretty stupid. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You should know the rules on having more than one account. Even if the account were to be deleted (which would have to be through official channels) it would be more work than changing the name.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Oct 14, 2010)

me personally have all my log in info the same with a tiny tweak here and there


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 14, 2010)

Mods can't help you.
You need a Supervisor. 
But we've alerted them to your request.


----------



## Bluelaserman (Oct 14, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Mods can't help you.
> You need a Supervisor.
> But we've alerted them to your request.



If that's the case... Could I get the first letter of my forum name capitalized?


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 14, 2010)

bluelaserman said:
			
		

> Delete, and recreate. Its simple.


It's impossible to delete accounts yourself

And creating a second account is against the rules.


----------



## Bluelaserman (Oct 14, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> bluelaserman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If that's the case, keep the name till you gain recognition among staff and then ask.


----------



## KingAsix (Oct 14, 2010)

Reading the 1st through post i thought it was "impossible" and "not right" cause I remember twinretro getting his changed, but then I read his post so....um.....good luck with that. That is why I love my name....never change it for anything in the world
"


----------



## Bluelaserman (Oct 14, 2010)

Just like to say, Thank you for the Name change. I know it isn't much of a difference, but when it comes to the small things, I tend to be a perfectionist.


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 14, 2010)

Bluelaserman said:
			
		

> Just like to say, Thank you for the Name change. I know it isn't much of a difference, but when it comes to the small things, I tend to be a perfectionist.


Hehe, got the same a little while ago, also had a noncapital first letter in my name.
Just PM'd a supervisor and got it changed tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyay, @ mods, don't you think it's smart to close this topic? Otherwise this will just turn into yet another name change topic..


----------



## dice (Oct 15, 2010)

A large number of posts in this thread are garbage.

If you want your name to be changed PM a supervisor or admin.

There was a thread but due to the excessive number of requests (i.e. more than acceptable/doable by staff members) we hid the thread but still take requests via PM. 

I can't imagine anyone having to "fight" for a name change unless there was a good reason for our reluctance.

Creating dupe accounts is against the rules. So is the suggestion of a rule break.


----------

